# Found a fledgling pigeon...advice needed



## Richy33

Hi, we've found a young pigeon in our back garden. It's tried to fly, but just scoots accross the ground. It's now walked into some bushes and just sat there for about the last 3 hours - and we're not sure what to do. 

We were able to pick it up easily, and when in the hand it would flap as though it is trying to take off but then stops.

When we put it on the grass and stood back, just in case we were scaring it another adult pigeon flew down and then appeared to attack it, pecking at it!

Any advice to help this young thing is greatly appreciated.

Richard


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Richard,

Welcome to pigeon talk,

Thank you for helping this youngster.

If he hasn't learned to fly, he should be walking. Please do secure this youngster in a carrier.

Where are you located? 
Perhaps we have a member/rehabber nearby who can help.


----------



## Lovebirds

Richy33 said:


> Hi, we've found a young pigeon in our back garden. It's tried to fly, but just scoots accross the ground. It's now walked into some bushes and just sat there for about the last 3 hours - and we're not sure what to do.
> 
> We were able to pick it up easily, and when in the hand it would flap as though it is trying to take off but then stops.
> 
> When we put it on the grass and stood back, just in case we were scaring it another adult pigeon flew down and then appeared to attack it, pecking at it!
> 
> Any advice to help this young thing is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Richard


Can you get a picture of the baby? Could the adult bird have been one of the parents feeding it, and not actually attacking it? Some time feeding can seem like an attack if you've never seen it before. 
Can you tell us where you are? Maybe this is a baby dove and not a pigeon? Doves leave the nest a bit earlier than pigeons. 
If the baby needs help and is in trouble, of course we would like to for you to help it, but we need to be sure that this is the case and not take a baby away from it's parents unnecessarily.


----------



## Richy33

Hi, yes he's certainly able to walk no problem. But since he's gone into the bushes he's just sat there.

I'll see if we have something to put him in...I'm located in Fleet, Hampshire - UK.

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## Richy33

Hi - I've attached a photo of the little thing...I'm pretty certain it's a pigeon.

It really looked like the adult bird was trying to attack it, but I could be wrong...

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## John_D

Hi Richard

Can you describe the adult you saw, in case it is a parent?

Being in the garden, the youngster is more likely to be either a collared dove or a wood pigeon than a feral (street) pigeon - found baby wood pigeons have been numerous this year especially.

http://www.pigeon-aid.org.uk/pa/html/woodpigeon.html

http://www.pigeon-aid.org.uk/pa/html/collared_dove.html

http://www.pigeon-aid.org.uk/pa/html/feral_racing_pigeon.html

John


----------



## Richy33

Hi John, yes - looks to be a Woodpigeon to me...photo now should be on my previous post.



Richard


----------



## Skyeking

I will move your thread to the woodpigeon forum, as the advice for rehab and care is quite different then a feral pigeon.


----------



## John_D

Indeed, you have a young woodie there.

The adult could have been a parent or it could be an adult who has claimed the garden as his and objects to an intruding youngster.

When pigeons of all kinds feed their young, the 'baby' inserts his beak into the parent's beak and takes softened food regurgitated from the parent's crop. It is possible that is what you saw. However, if the adult was simply striking at the youngster around the head or body then it is probably a non-related adult. Only observation can confirm.

Problem is that a young one like that is at risk from predators, especially cats, and especially once the night draws in. He looks like one of a little group we had recently (but in Norfolk) - at the age where he has a way to go before being fully fledged, but probably almost ready to fly to some degree. Unless, of course, he has suffered an injury which isn't immediately noticeable or is ill.

It is advisable to keep an eye on the situation and take him in before dark. He would be OK in a cardboard box with some kitchen roll or other soft lining if a cage is not available. He would need to be well away from any domestic animals, of course.

His beak should be gently opened and checked inside to be fairly pink and clear of any yellow/whitish deposit or lumps (they can get avian pox - not transferable to humans). Also check for any suspicious lumps or 'boils' on unfeathered parts, or any small wounds anywhere.

It is possible he may be a little dehydrated. A mix of 1/2 litre just-warm water, with 1/2 teaspoon salt and 1/2 tablespoon glucose powder or honey or sugar dissolved in it will help that. He may drink if his beak below the nostrils is gently guided into a small pot of water (they suck up water, rather than drink lke songbirds). Depends what stage he is at. If not, it can be dripped into the end of his beak from a small syringe or a dropper (but never squirted into the mouth, in case it goes down the windpipe), or the end of a teaspoon. He should then be left for a while before feeding.


At that age it's a toss up whether he would understand seed is food and be able to drink unaided. If you have some mixed corn, or wild bird food, etc. he may be tempted to peck at it and eat, but may need to be fed.

Frozen peas and sweetcorn, thawed in hot water for 20-30 minutes is a good filler, pushed towards the back of the mouth one at a time. Small bits of soaked dog biscuit will also do, or pea-size balls of 'yesterdays' wholemeal bread, moistened first.

Will check back later.

John


----------



## Richy33

*We have lift off!*

Just went out to the bush to pop the wee man into a cardboard box, and he wasn't there - I looked up on to the fence - and there he was!

So looks like he's getting stronger...;-)


----------



## John_D

Good sign, Richard. 

He looks somewhat larger now he's up, than in previous pic. Young but mobile.

Still a little concerning that you were able to pick him up. Time they get to that size, they are not generally very amenable to handling. Worth watching, in case he does run into trouble again. He could have been picked on and come tumbling out of a tree, not being yet an expert flier.

We have some in our aviary, who were raised by people, and they are too tame for making their way in the wild. Beautiful birds 

John


----------



## Richy33

Hi John,

I've been keeping my eye on him, he was flying about 10 feet between 2 sheds for a while, then walked accross a shed roof and the onto a tree branch where he stayed for a while. Now he's gone - so hopefully all ok fingers crossed.

Thanks for your advice - I shall always look at pigeons with somewhat fondness now 

Richard


----------



## Feefo

Hi Richard,

His parents should still be feeding him, but just in case they don't can you leave some small seed out for him? Even if their parents haven't weaned them they learn to eat on their own very quickly at that age.

Cynthia


----------



## Richy33

Will do - thanks again for all your advice!

Richard


----------



## vinayak

Hi Richard,
Whatever you have done for that young pigeon thats praiseworthy. If you think that pigeon is unsafe and unable to fly, you should take care of him and save its life from various attacks and what you think better for for him you should do all that.


----------



## Emrixy

Hi john

I have one in my garden .. what should I do with it?


John_D said:


> Indeed, you have a young woodie there.
> 
> The adult could have been a parent or it could be an adult who has claimed the garden as his and objects to an intruding youngster.
> 
> When pigeons of all kinds feed their young, the 'baby' inserts his beak into the parent's beak and takes softened food regurgitated from the parent's crop. It is possible that is what you saw. However, if the adult was simply striking at the youngster around the head or body then it is probably a non-related adult. Only observation can confirm.
> 
> Problem is that a young one like that is at risk from predators, especially cats, and especially once the night draws in. He looks like one of a little group we had recently (but in Norfolk) - at the age where he has a way to go before being fully fledged, but probably almost ready to fly to some degree. Unless, of course, he has suffered an injury which isn't immediately noticeable or is ill.
> 
> It is advisable to keep an eye on the situation and take him in before dark. He would be OK in a cardboard box with some kitchen roll or other soft lining if a cage is not available. He would need to be well away from any domestic animals, of course.
> 
> His beak should be gently opened and checked inside to be fairly pink and clear of any yellow/whitish deposit or lumps (they can get avian pox - not transferable to humans). Also check for any suspicious lumps or 'boils' on unfeathered parts, or any small wounds anywhere.
> 
> It is possible he may be a little dehydrated. A mix of 1/2 litre just-warm water, with 1/2 teaspoon salt and 1/2 tablespoon glucose powder or honey or sugar dissolved in it will help that. He may drink if his beak below the nostrils is gently guided into a small pot of water (they suck up water, rather than drink lke songbirds). Depends what stage he is at. If not, it can be dripped into the end of his beak from a small syringe or a dropper (but never squirted into the mouth, in case it goes down the windpipe), or the end of a teaspoon. He should then be left for a while before feeding.
> 
> 
> At that age it's a toss up whether he would understand seed is food and be able to drink unaided. If you have some mixed corn, or wild bird food, etc. he may be tempted to peck at it and eat, but may need to be fed.
> 
> Frozen peas and sweetcorn, thawed in hot water for 20-30 minutes is a good filler, pushed towards the back of the mouth one at a time. Small bits of soaked dog biscuit will also do, or pea-size balls of 'yesterdays' wholemeal bread, moistened first.
> 
> Will check back later.
> 
> John


----------



## Marina B

Bring him inside and post a photo. Might be a fledgeling, in that case you can put him outside in the morning again. Just keep an eye on him, his parents will be around.


----------



## Emrixy

Emrixy said:


> Hi john
> 
> I have one in my garden .. what should I do with it?


I have one appeared in my garden


----------



## Emrixy

Hi.. he was a fledging pigeon but I popped him to the vets after he was struggling around the garden & flys were all over him. It turned out that he actually sick so they had to put him to sleep unfortunately.


----------

